# "Not Pregnant"... maybe?



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, I'm 4 days late and I treated myself to one of those digital pregnancy tests because hey, if I am knocked up, it's my fifth and probably last baby, and I deserve the best.







Well actually, there were two tests, but I didn't follow directions on the first test and messed it up.







:

Anywho, took the second test this morning and it came up as "Not Pregnant"-- except when I ejected the test strip, there was a very faint second line. WTH is going on here?

Generally, I am like clockwork, 28 day cycles. This is my fourth cycle since I got pregnant with Daniel, who is now 2. The second cycle was two days late, but the other two were 28 days apart. We're not trying to get pregnant, but we're not not-trying either.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

OMG!!! This is so exciting!! Take another tomorrow morning and post about it IMMEDIATELY.









I didn't know you were another "Not TTCing but not doing anything either" nutball. You are in rare company.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, it's not that we're Quiverfull or anything. I just won't use artificial birth contol, we're too undisciplined for NFP, and we like having sex.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 







Yeah, it's not that we're Quiverfull or anything. I just won't use artificial birth contol, we're too undisciplined for NFP, and we like having sex.

You crack me up!

Takeacheapietakeacheapietakeacheapie (my new moto in life apparently!)


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I bought three tests at the Dollar Tree this morning. I am having a physical and a girlie exam this afternoon. I wonder if she can tell just by looking if I'm pregnant. Doesn't your cervix turn blue or something? Like a mood ring?


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I believe your cervix lights up.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mine or everyone's?


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Well, everyones' lights up. But yours will be holding a sparkler.







:


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

With a neon sign

SHE IS PREGNANT!

Mood rings were so last year.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

There is a whole page on Digital tests at POAS...

http://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html

Quote:

In simple terms, the digital test stick sucks up urine like a "regular" HPT. The test has a control line like every other HPT, to indicate the test worked properly. Then there is a "results zone" where a second line may or may not appear. Here's the difference: the second line may appear even if you are not pregnant, because the antibodies in the "results zone" are NOT testing ONLY for pregnancy hormone. Drumroll please. The "results zone" detects not only hCG (pregnancy hormone) . . . but also LH (luteinizing hormone.) LH is found in women's bodies almost all the time in some quantitity. (See the Fertility Info section for the nitty-gritty.) So, depending upon where you are in your cycle, how much LH your body produces normally (which can be thrown off by conditions like PCOS), you may see a second line even when there is no hCG ("Not Pregnant.")
I wish you all the luck though!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
Well, everyones' lights up. But yours will be holding a sparkler.







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hesperia* 
With a neon sign

SHE IS PREGNANT!

Mood rings were so last year.









Thanks for the vote of confidence.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye* 
There is a whole page on Digital tests at POAS...

http://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html

I wish you all the luck though!!

Thanks for that! I'm going to 37 this summer, so maybe I'm just getting old and things aren't as regular as they were. Who knows!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I've heard most digitals aren't that sensitive. Take a dollar one. I'm partial to them.
















And not everyone has a cervix that changes colors. It does happen but like everything else not everyone gets it.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre* 
I've heard most digitals aren't that sensitive. Take a dollar one. I'm partial to them.
















yep... I LOVE the dollar store tests...

I got a clear line this time at 9 dpo with one!


----------



## mammaof5andcountin (Apr 20, 2009)

hmm, i have never used a digital ever, so I dont even know how they woek, but I would go get some cheapies, or even a regular test, that shows you lines for yes or no, and make sure to post pics, Im kind of a poas pic aholic, yes I need help,lol


----------

